# Some publicity seeking bloke to file class action suit against Nintedo for Wii Fit



## editor (Feb 12, 2009)

Desperate publicity merchant ahoy!



> Well, this was probably bound to happen. A fitness "expert" named Michael Torchia says he's now preparing a class-action suit against NIntendo which will apparently seek to remove its Wii Fit from the shelves unless they add warnings to the product. The offense? Torchia claims that the Wii Fit actually contributes to obesity, essentially because it claims to be something that it's really not -- namely, a fitness tool -- and discourages people from doing more traditional exercise.
> 
> He also, however, seems to be concerned that the Wii Fit is dangerous -- mostly because it doesn't stress warming up enough, and users can do the exercises wrong, straining or injuring themselves. Now, we're not going to delve into the validity of his claims (though, how do you explain this dude? Just saying), but we should note that Torchia is apparently getting ready to launch his airwave-rocking AM radio show, "Shape Up, America," and we figure he's looking to drum up some buzz for himself...
> 
> ...


I like the user comment from that article: "I like how he says it isn't a workout but you need to warm-up more before doing it."


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Why can't people just be fuckin sensible and get a life ?


----------



## SK. (Feb 12, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> Why can't people just be fuckin sensible and get a life ?



Money pure and simple.  Its always about the money


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 12, 2009)

Does seem rather daft, although has anyone got noticeably fitter from using one? I was working with a rather large client the other day who told me she was saving for a Wii Fit which made me a little sad, as I don't think it will have the affect she is hoping for.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> Does seem rather daft, although has anyone got noticeably fitter from using one?


I'd say so:



> Numbers game
> 1,830 calories the average amount of calories burnt a week by children using the Wii console (based on a 12.2hour average gaming week)
> 
> 130 beats a minute the heart rate children can reach while playing Wii, compared with 83 beats a minute when playing sedentary games
> ...


http://uk.gamespot.com/wii/sports/wiisports/news.html?sid=6166231


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 13, 2009)

That's not very many at all for 12 hours exercise, but probably a lot more fun I grant you.


----------

